# Scope Question



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I was given a Rifle scope and am wondering if anyone can help me out with understanding the specifics about the scope. The scope is a Bushnell Sportview 4x12 x40 - 74-4124-0. After doing a little searching, the only thing I have been able to find for user guide is a general concept scope instructions. The vertical adjustment has adjustments from 150 (RM-2) to 500 ( I am assuming this is supposed to indicate yards), the front focal adjustment has 20, 25, 35, 60, 100, 200, 400, 1000 (again yards?) the rear zoom is adjustable from 4 to 12 but then there are 3 color coded "options" A, E & D. Is anyone aware of a place where I might be able to find more information about this scope? I imagine there are criteria for this scope along the lines of a general muzzle velocity, possibly bullet grain, etc.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I suggest you go to Bushnells web site and look for the contact information there then contect them with your question/request.
Sounds like the scope my Brother bought in the late 1970's for his Model 70 winney in 243. It was an good enough scope for varmit huinting but a royal pain doing any type of target shooting close in.
I have had execllant service from Bushnell when I have called and asked for parts like caps for the adjustment turrets. the scopes I sent in for repair have always returned in like new condition also.
I have Bushnell on some rifles and a shot gun that I keep being told are scope killers and some have been in use for over 20 years.

 Al


----------

